# fuji x-pro1 .. a winner.



## Astro (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/.shtm




> A great camera is an amalgam of great handling and great image quality. Fuji has really nailed it on the latter of these. Image quality is superb. A number of working pros have observed that the X-Pro1 is seriously competing with their full-frame DSLRs in image quality and hence for space in their camera bags. I have to agree. In fact, let me stick my neck out and say that Fuji's X-trans is probably the best APS-C sensor yet. I have certainly not seen better.
> ........
> 
> This camera can see in the dark. Its performance up to ISO 6400 is nothing short of remarkable, in particular for an APS-C sensor. This is the first camera I have used where ISO is just not an issue. When I sent Michael a file shot at ISO 6400, he had the same reaction I did: this looks like a good ISO 1600 file. Even more impressively, the bulk of my evaluation has taken place using in-camera jpegs, given the current agony of RAW conversion. Relying on the in-camera jpeg engine appeared to impair performance very little. If more can be wrung out of a proper RAW file, as doubtless it can, a good thing will have been made even better.
> ...




i would hope that canon has the balls to put such inventions (like the x-trans sensor) in their DSLR cameras.
but canon is too conservative. once the leader... now the follower. 

the 5D MK3 and 1D X are great cameras.. don´t get me wrong.

but they are just small updates when it comes to sensor technology.

i don´t want 30+ MP.. but more DR and no need of an AA filter would be very welcome.
i had great hope for more DR (not so much that canon get rid of the AA filter yet) but DR seems not be improved that much (if at all).


----------

